# how to reset computer



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how to reset my computer to turn off my chech engine light.Someone told me to disconnect my battery for 10 seconds but that didn't work.Any info would be appreiciated


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

you can either disconnect the negative connection on your battery for a few hours or you can do get to your ecm and theres a little screw on the back. turn it all the way clockwise, wait 2 seconds, then all the way counterclockwise. do all this while the ignition is turned on but the engine not running. In the future, try to search the boards before asking a question just so you dont get flamed.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This has been covered 6758765975687658659 times.

SEARCH is your friend


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is a link.
http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *This has been covered 6758765975687658659 times.
> 
> SEARCH is your friend *


I can tell you used the numbers across the top of your keyboard and only used 4 fingers from your right hand. Put some more variety in it!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

maybe next time.....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

there will be no "next time"
lol


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

and I think he used 5 fingers actually


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nope 4 fingers..........and a thumb


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

tricked me!


----------



## lowlock (Oct 18, 2016)

i just did my 98 today i tried and tried the 3 second on, then 5 stomps in 5 seconds and so on.Even used a stop watch that light would not blink..So i took the neg. off went and grabbed a adult bev.about 10 mins. later i got in turned the key to start,,held it all the way for about20 or 30 seconds,,,witch felt stupid because my battery was unhooked..i heard a tiny click in the left kick panel.hooked my neg. back started it and the service light is out and stayed out..Im not sure why turning the key works..maby it was already off when i turned the key from just unhooking the battery but i know i heard a click ,,Hope that helps


----------

